# Try Harder Fellas



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

THEY might be seen as buff, sporty and laid back, but Aussie blokes are not leading the way in the sex stakes, ranked seventh on a list of world's best lovers.

Sultry Spaniards topped the list, based on the sexual experiences of 15,000 women.

German men were voted the world's worst lovers because of their poor hygiene. English blokes made women do all the work, Swedish men were too quick to finish, Dutchmen too rough and Americans too domineering.

Are Aussie men duds in bed? Have your say 
Brazilians were considered the second best lovers, while Italian stallions were third.

Global research website OnePoll.com asked women from 20 countries to rate nations on their talent in the bedroom and explain their reasons.

Melbourne University sex and gender expert Dr Lauren Rosewarne said people generally lied about their experiences.

"I suspect the vast majority, unless people are residing in backpacker hostels, that it's unlikely they've had the United Nations of sex," she said.

Gold Coast-based sex and relationships expert Dr Gabrielle Morrissey said Australian men could always improve in the bedroom.

"They often seem on the surface that they're quite flirtatious and friendly and sexy and seductive, but in actuality a lot of people are dissatisfied," she said.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Fascinating stuff, really makes you appreciate having a real life doctor on the board. What else have you read in Cleo lately Pete?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

scater said:


> Fascinating stuff, really makes you appreciate having a real life doctor on the board. What else have you read in Cleo lately Pete?


Gold :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> What is sex?


Good one Con. I've been trying to remember for ages. :shock:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

scater said:


> Fascinating stuff, really makes you appreciate having a real life doctor on the board. What else have you read in Cleo lately Pete?


read a great article on erectile dysfunction amongst paddlers from cootharaba


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

grinner said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating stuff, really makes you appreciate having a real life doctor on the board. What else have you read in Cleo lately Pete?
> ...


After effects of general anaesthetic I heard


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

grinner said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating stuff, really makes you appreciate having a real life doctor on the board. What else have you read in Cleo lately Pete?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

grinner said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating stuff, really makes you appreciate having a real life doctor on the board. What else have you read in Cleo lately Pete?
> ...


Why all the research mate? You know you've got a prescription pad right?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

scater said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > scater said:
> ...


give us your chemists address and I 'll shoot a script thru to him


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The "I know you are but what am I?" defence eh? Touché. So's your face.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

scater said:


> The "I know you are but what am I?" defence eh? Touché. So's your face.


is that you koich?
did you hack scaters account?
how are you buddy.
hadnt heard from you.
thought patwah had eaten you


----------

